# Miter Joints with Japanese Ryoba Saw?



## derhul (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello All-

I'm very new to box making and wood working in general. I'm trying to build a small box for my father for Christmas and I've having issues getting perfect miters for the box.

I've tried miter jigs on the table saw. I've tried using my miter chop saw. I'm either getting saw marks in the miter cuts (which are causing gaps) or the miters are not aligning at 45 degrees.

I'm wondering that since I'm making small boxes (by which even the littlest imperfection shows) if i should use hand tools to get better results.

I have a Japanese Ryoba saw. Is there a good way to get perfect cuts (45 and 90 degree cuts) with these saws?

I've seen stuff on youtube, but struggle to get the same results. Is there a store bought jig or miter guide that works well with Japanese saws?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to LumberJocks !

A shooting board springs to mind.










^ Public Domain


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

How about one of these?

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/david-barron-magnetic-guide.aspx


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

You could probably get a mitre box from one of the home centers for about $10.

You can make your own, but if you're having issues with getting accurate cuts off you table saw or mitre saw, then you might be better off buying one.


----------



## derhul (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks guys for the input!


----------

